# Five ...........



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 7, 2020)

Customer Bolt Action Whitetail buck Curly Maple pen blanks ready to finish 
with 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using
my Dipping Method. 

Les


----------



## johncrane (Apr 7, 2020)

good job Les!


----------



## lorbay (Apr 7, 2020)

rd_ab_penman said:


> Customer Bolt Action Whitetail buck Curly Maple pen blanks ready to finish
> with 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using
> my Dipping Method.
> 
> ...


Love the family tree work bench. 
my wife is jealous.
lin


----------



## mark james (Apr 7, 2020)

Beautiful as usual, but the table tells many tales!


----------

